# Hrbt 7-5



## O Shin Rin (Aug 31, 2009)

Met up with Tripp and his friend Steve at WSramp 6-12 pm for some evening and night fishing. Pretty sloppy most of the way out with SW winds / out going tide.
The wave machine action by the bridge was ripping good by the time we got there and made drifting a chore, new slide anchor worked pretty well for me but Tripp and Steve had to reset each time 
Didn't catch much just a few short flounder and crockers, did see some stripers in the light lines later on but no takers 
Headed back around 11:30 pm and loaded up the yaks , always a nicer paddle back with others then buy ones self 
Will post pics later.

jerry


----------



## wannabeangler (Feb 7, 2009)

NN Park- fished there yesterday and caught 4 largemouth bass....catch and release. Hope you had a good time. Didn't hear back from ya'!


----------



## O Shin Rin (Aug 31, 2009)

wannabeangler said:


> NN Park- fished there yesterday and caught 4 largemouth bass....catch and release. Hope you had a good time. Didn't hear back from ya'!


Thought you said you didn't want to drive over there , you was scouting this side, anywhy's nice job on the LM


----------



## tripp (Apr 6, 2010)

jeryy here is the best shot that i got up here now. I will try to get the ones off of the camera tomorrow and see if there is any better shots.


----------



## O Shin Rin (Aug 31, 2009)

Thanks Tripp


----------



## O Shin Rin (Aug 31, 2009)

Heres the pics of you guys


----------

